# Home screen shortcuts



## caveman90 (Jul 14, 2012)

First of all, let me say thanks for all of the info and all the hard work done here to help us new guys out. I have rooted my strat and have tweaked 2.2 installed with the rhcp kernal, with ICA theme. Oh and this is my first venture at all of this. I havent had too many problems other than my own stupidity so far but I was wondering if there is a way on this crazy strat to change the shortcut buttons on the bottom of the home screens. My old droid 2 allowed me to set them to anything i want but i have not figured out how to do this on this phone.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

caveman90 said:


> First of all, let me say thanks for all of the info and all the hard work done here to help us new guys out. I have rooted my strat and have tweaked 2.2 installed with the rhcp kernal, with ICA theme. Oh and this is my first venture at all of this. I havent had too many problems other than my own stupidity so far but I was wondering if there is a way on this crazy strat to change the shortcut buttons on the bottom of the home screens. My old droid 2 allowed me to set them to anything i want but i have not figured out how to do this on this phone.


When using the stock launcher (which I assume is what you are referring to) go into the app drawer, and you will see a little gear in the upper left corner. When you press it not only can you reorganize the order of the apps in the app drawer, but you can also pull out and drop in apps on the bottom bar - you are limited in the number, but you can choose what they are (except the app drawer one, I think that one has to stay).

EDIT: And fwiw - there are a number of 3rd party launchers out there that are far more customizable that the TW3 stock launcher.


----------



## caveman90 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you so much


----------

